# algae from not enough light?



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

Anyone have any thoughts on algae showing up because of not enough light? After reading some posts about the T5NO lights having super low PAR readings I got to wondering if the one on my 29g isnt enough and could cause some issues with algae? 

I have some green spot algae ( hard to scrape of-bright green dots ) on the glass and some BBA on the substrate and a piece of fake driftwood. 

I have pressurized CO2 and dose EI. Maybe I need to cut the dosing back because of the light levels? I tried that once before and got overrun with green dust algae.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I really think algae could survive a nuclear blast. I wouldn't recommend not dosing at all, but you can adjust the levels to limit growth. Just remember it usually limits the plant growth well before it does any harm to algae. How long do you leave the lights on, is your bulb new or old? I've left lower lights on for longer periods to help with this issue. What is your filtration like, how often to you maintain it? Usually algae is in abundance when something is off kilter. Do you have excessive amounts or is it just here and there?


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

I wouldnt say Im overrun with algae or anything, just some persistant BBA and the green spots on the glass if I dont keep it cleaned off ( mainly on the sides and the back because I never clean them )


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I wouldn't dose to EI levels with low light. And yes, even low light tanks can be plagued by algae. If plant growth is satisfactory, the light is not too low.

Often brown algae/diatoms are a sign off too little light/not enough photosynthetic activity.

Green dust algae often happens when you change things around, and disappears by itself if you let it go its course. Green spot is said to be related to low P levels, although they don't always seem to respect that.

That, and what Sewing already mentioned.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

For that little bit, I'd supplement something like excel and possibly spot treat the problem areas.


----------



## fish h20 (May 5, 2009)

First off, I wouldn't read much into the PAR results until there is a second opinion. 
I agree that if your plants are growing there is enough light. The way I understand it, BBA is usaually from CO2 levels moving around.


----------

